# Huron Cats



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Decided to head out today for an hour or two to try for some catfish in the Huron near A2 and lucked out. I caught my first Channel Catfish on a piece of smelt! It was a goal this year to go out and get one and got it on the first try. It was a nice fighting, healthy looking fish that went back in to fight another day. Didn't have the tape but I am guessing 18-19 inches. Looked to be the perfect eating size. I am pretty excited and I hope that I can catch them the rest of the year. Also got a yellow bullhead as well, both right about sunset.







[/IMG]


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a great time to get after some cats. Try fishing some of the deeper holes that have some wood in it, or a log Jam. I can always find them in these places this time of the year. I like to use cut herring or suckers. Also cut bluegills work well also. I have pond that is alittle over run with little guys so I go in there and take some out every year starting to see some larger ones come back now. Good luck and nice fish.Here is a pic of a few from last year at this time all right around 7lbs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Those are some nice fish! I was fishing a drop off(I think)on a larger lake where I have caught a lot of pike as well. I do know of some great spots that I have seen catfish in the wood while canoeing so I'll have to try that in the coming weeks. I just have a sliding egg weight with a bead then a swivel with a bait holder hook on a 20 or so inch leader. I have some bobbers too with little glow in the dark things on top that I am gonna use this summer with suckers or bluegills.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like you got what u need good luck.


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Starting to get them here in the Grand River also guys. It's great to see a couple guys catching cats. I've been having luck here on fresh cutbait as well. As the water warms up give some stink bait a try. If your after eater size cats it's sometimes hard to beat. Do you guy's ever run into any Flatheads over there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I've seen some Flatheads but I have never caught one in Michigan, but of course I have never targeted them either. The only one I did catch was under a dam in Ohio when I was 12 on an Erie Dearie with a night crawler! I know all these Channel Cats are all from past stockings and there are some big ones out there so hopefully I can hook up with a few this year. If I wasn't on call for work, I might have kept that one I caught because it looked to be in great shape and from a pretty clean body of water. Once I get to the back of rotation at work later this week I am definetly gonna try and get back out there and get some more.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Can anyone share so info on rigging up for river cats, I would be fishing from a boat, most likely on the lower huron. Thanks


----------

